# Nissa has become a fussy eater!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa is now 5 months old and has suddenly decided she no longer likes her Royal Canine dog food (the food she has been on since she began eating solid food). She turns her nose up at it! The thought of going out and buying 6 lb. bags of new food until I find one she likes doesn't thrill me. I've never dealt with a fussy eater before and am wondering how others have handled this. I've seen previous threads where it looks like Maltese are kind of notorius for this type of behavior but nothing on the best way to go about dealing with it. Is there a dog food that is preferred by Maltese that I should try next? I feel at kind of a loss. She loves wet dog food so that's not a problem but I know she's supposed to have dry also and that's the problem. P.S. She is never given people food.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe you might want to pour a little bit of Swanson's Organic Chicken Broth onto her food. Or a add a few pieces of boiled chicken to it. That always worked for my dogs.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Find a pet store with little sample bags of food and switch off for a meal or two. My girl gets 'bored' with her food and it's hard since she's on canned Hills I/D. I got the dry version and switch her whenever she turns her nose up.

Or you can let her get hungry. All the vets just look at me when I say that Zoey can't stay on the same food. They say she will eat when she gets hungry. That would be a hard thing to do!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you free feed (keep food down at all times?). I'd recommend trying that and she'll hopefully go to it when she's hungry enough--also consider her weight--I wouldn't let a little one go too long without eating. By 5 months Ollie's weight was almost 10 lbs--he shot up very quickly. So I didn't worry about him going for a day or so being picky--by picky I mean just that--picking, not totally fasting. Anyway, he has actually lost some weight in the past several months. He holds steady now at about 8 1/2 lbs. Sometimes he'll go a day or even a little longer just picking at his food, but then the next day he'll eat twice as much. Some may say that free feeding causes their pottying to be unpredictable, but that's never been our case. Ollie is like clockwork--even through the days when he doesn't eat much OR eats extra.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Do you free feed (keep food down at all times?). I'd recommend trying that and she'll hopefully go to it when she's hungry enough--also consider her weight--I wouldn't let a little one go too long without eating. By 5 months Ollie's weight was almost 10 lbs--he shot up very quickly. So I didn't worry about him going for a day or so being picky--by picky I mean just that--picking, not totally fasting. Anyway, he has actually lost some weight in the past several months. He holds steady now at about 8 1/2 lbs. Sometimes he'll go a day or even a little longer just picking at his food, but then the next day he'll eat twice as much. Some may say that free feeding causes their pottying to be unpredictable, but that's never been our case. Ollie is like clockwork--even through the days when he doesn't eat much OR eats extra.[/B]


Yes, I free feed. She weighs 5 lbs. 4 oz. at 5 months. I was thinking maybe the dry food hurts her with teething because the wet food she gobbles but I can't be sure. I'm grasping at straws here. I've tried putting hot water into it to soften it but she still turns her nose up.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds to me like she simply realized she had a choice.  And she likes the wet food better. The maltese is a very intelligent little dog you know. 

I think having dry food as well as wet food is more of a personal choice. You could try mixing the dry with the wet although she will probably pick out each kibble lick it clean and leave it on floor for you like all good spoiled maltese do.  

Let her have the wet food. Did I mention I have sucker stamped on my forhead. 

Leslie


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Sounds to me like she simply realized she had a choice.  And she likes the wet food better. The maltese is a very intelligent little dog you know.
> 
> I think having dry food as well as wet food is more of a personal choice. You could try mixing the dry with the wet although she will probably pick out each kibble lick it clean and leave it on floor for you like all good spoiled maltese do.
> 
> ...


Leslie -
I read somewhere that they SHOULD have dry food to keep their teeth clean (I do brush hers everyday), do you know if that's true? I too have sucker on my forehead. I'll also try mixing the wet with the dry like you suggested. Thanks!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=479294
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to believe that as well - I think it's a myth although I cannot remember the source for my information. If you brush her teeth everyday that will do way more than kibble ever could and is a fantastic habit. My dogs eat a freeze dried raw food that is not crunchy but I also let them chew flossies which are great for the teeth and gums, and I also let them chew raw marrow bones but that isn't for everyone. So far we haven't had any issues and I don't brush teeth, but they are young.

If your brushing everyday I would'nt worry about how much kibble she eats.

Leslie


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna started doing this and I am pretty sure it's because of teething. What I did is make puppy porridge out of the dry food by adding hot water and letting it soak up and then mixing a tiny amount of canned food in (to make a gravy) - so it's still firm but a little softer. However she seems to be back at eating her dry food again (she always had it available) - she isn't a big eater tho


----------



## hmc (Oct 22, 2007)

It will help a lot if you put a little hot/warm water in dry food.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the club, Kim! :biggrin: Maggie loves type of dog food that isn't her food. I used to grate Natural Balance Roll on top of her food, but it is rather messy. Sometimes I break up a treat on Maggie's food to entice her. Now that Maggie is 4 lbs., I don't really worry. I know that she will eat when she is hungry. I told that not softening there food helps new teeth cut during teething. Good luck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I know how you feel ,Baci is so picky what i do is mix dry food for him its Merrick with boiled chicken [organic] and chicken broth mixed with veggies and with all that sometimes he doesn't want that either ,so i put a little at a time on my hand and he eats . While I'm feeding him i tell him he is the luckiest puppy to have a mommy feed him all his foodies like that :smheat:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm going through this with Abbey right now. No matter what food sample I bring home, she wants no part of it. She's either very Picky or too Spoiled!! :biggrin:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We are also going through this  Louis is 6 months now and he is definitely teething so I think thats the source of our problem! Tonight I warmed up his food and still no go! The only thing I have been able to get him to eat (and lord know I have tried everything) is Caesar puppy wet food- which isn't great for them at all!! Right now i just want him to eat, and I'm thinking because he is teething that he only likes the soft food. I did try Merrick soft food and he wouldn't eat that either. And I brought home puppy plate from Merrick tonight and made it gravy like and warmed it up, still nothing. He tried to chew a piece and it looked like he was having trouble eating it so he gave up. He ate the wet though right away, so I am praying its because he is teething and that next month or so he will be fine with dry food. So, I guess I'm trying to say that it could be very likely its because she is teething


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> We are also going through this  Louis is 6 months now and he is definitely teething so I think thats the source of our problem! Tonight I warmed up his food and still no go! The only thing I have been able to get him to eat (and lord know I have tried everything) is Caesar puppy wet food- which isn't great for them at all!! Right now i just want him to eat, and I'm thinking because he is teething that he only likes the soft food. I did try Merrick soft food and he wouldn't eat that either. And I brought home puppy plate from Merrick tonight and made it gravy like and warmed it up, still nothing. He tried to chew a piece and it looked like he was having trouble eating it so he gave up. He ate the wet though right away, so I am praying its because he is teething and that next month or so he will be fine with dry food. So, I guess I'm trying to say that it could be very likely its because she is teething [/B]


I actually tried Ceasar puppy tonight with her dry food mixed in too and she loved it which is upsetting but if it gets us through teething I'll be happy I guess! I'm going to try some other options suggested and see if any work. Geeeeesh, what have I created?!?!? A spoiled little fluff?? :brownbag:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Most of the food has a satisfaction guarantee written on the bag and the store will take it back if your dog won't eat it, or you could always donate it to a humane society. It sounds like it may be a teething issue if she eats the food wet but not dry. I would just accomodate her while she is teething. She is under enough stress without having to adjust to a new food.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Both Charlotte and Teddy are VERY fussy , to be honest , they would never eat an all kibble diet . My dogs eat an all fresh or freshly cooked diet with a minimal amount of dry kibble . You might try an holistic approach - it keeps my 5 in tip top shape  Sarah


----------



## ehackerm (Sep 28, 2006)

My dog Max went through this about 3 months ago. He was on Royal Canine since he was born. Now he is 2 years old and decided he no longer likes it. We've tried Natural Balance Lamb and Rice Small Bites, IVD Venison and Potato and a few others. 2 weeks ago i found one he actually likes...Its a brand out of Canada called Orijen. He is finally excited to eat again and im glad i dont have to switch his food anytime soon! This food was recommended by the owner of a small pet store where i live. She says her dogs got picky and wouldnt eat anything so she tried this food since it was known to have a lot of flavor. It's also good for dogs with allergies. My dog has stopped licking his paws every night.


----------

